

Is Uber in a winner take all market? - sharemywin

Is Uber in a winner take all market? Why or why not? Just curious what the community thinks.
======
booston
I do not think so. These services are very local. So it could be that A is
strong in NYC and B in SFO.

~~~
sharemywin
so from a logistics stand point if you have more drivers you would have more
drivers closer to where I am and there for faster to pick me up and less cost.
but is the cost so much less that it would stop an new entrant?

